
The Perfect Weapon: How Russian Cyberpower Invaded the U.S - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/13/us/politics/russia-hack-election-dnc.html?_r=0
======
kafkaesq
[dupe]

~~~
wrongc0ntinent
Indeed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13170557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13170557)

